# slogan ?



## Admin (Sep 26, 2011)

As you may be able to see I have changed the site logo to include a new slogan.

I have been trying to get a slogan that suits our ethos, however leaving anything behind...... doesn't

so......What do you think?

*Take away nothing but memories, leave no trace behind.

*


----------



## runnach (Sep 26, 2011)

Phil said:


> As you may be able to see I have changed the site logo to include a new slogan.
> 
> I have been trying to get a slogan that suits our ethos, however leaving anything behind...... doesn't
> 
> ...



Take away nothing but memories is still a bit clichéd I think. 

On this occasion, and I am deffo no expert on the English language, shorten it from nine words and use the word Leave twice.

What about .


Leave with memories, Leave no trace ? 

Channa


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (Sep 27, 2011)

*Leave no trace
 Take only memorys*​


----------



## RobKeeble (Sep 27, 2011)

It's tricky coming up with just the right wording. Until then, how about
Don't leave home.:lol-049:


----------



## Techno100 (Sep 27, 2011)

The one that is seen often is "adventure before dementia"

Leave nothing but tire tracks


----------



## bmb1uk (Sep 27, 2011)

DRINK IN THE MEMORIES, TAKE HOME THE EMPTIES.  :lol-053: :wave:


----------



## donkey too (Sep 27, 2011)

like it


----------



## Ste (Sep 27, 2011)

WILD CAMPING
Dogging not Included!


----------



## wolfie69 (Sep 27, 2011)

I know many walking groups use something similar:

Take only Memories, Leave only Footprints

I like the leave only Tire Tracks one for the end, but could be misinterpreted!

Cheers
Matthew


----------



## vindiboy (Sep 27, 2011)

who needs stickers and slogans ?


----------



## Admin (Sep 27, 2011)

vindiboy said:


> who needs stickers and slogans ?



The hundreds members that want them.


----------



## cooljules (Sep 27, 2011)

'all i leave behind are skidmarks....................................................'

or


'if it wasnt for my skidmarks, you wouldnt have known i was here'


----------



## cooljules (Sep 27, 2011)

Phil said:


> The hundreds members that want them.


 
well i wouldnt mind one.

i refuse to have a VW one, cos its soooo naff and all VW owners seem to think they are better than anyone else  (i am....plus i own one too )

im not really into club stickers as such, but yeah why not....nowt wrong with a WC sticker


----------



## jogguk (Sep 27, 2011)

Phil said:


> The hundreds members that want them.




I have one of the original Wild Camping yellow stickers on my van.......... Do I get a free upgrade?:lol-049:

Will anyone know who I am with my old sticker:scared: There again to have an old sticker displays how long I have beem a member, you lot are all newbie's

John


----------



## Firefox (Sep 27, 2011)

All the urbex people use "Take only photographs, leave only footprints" These phrases and slogans are all pretty similar and pretty well worn!

It's kind of a way to say well actually, we are trespassing, but we're nice people really. 

With wild camping, maybe it's not such a good idea to draw attention to what we are doing with stickers and slogans, but instead to be as transparent and invisible as possible; do what we do with the minimum of fuss and inconvenience and move on.


----------



## RobKeeble (Sep 27, 2011)

Firefox said:


> With wild camping, maybe it's not such a good idea to draw attention to what we are doing with stickers and slogans, but instead to be as transparent and invisible as possible


Yeah, we could have a full 3D vinyl body wrap of a bush on our motorhomes and nobody would know we were there.:dance:


----------



## RobKeeble (Sep 27, 2011)

vindiboy said:


> who needs stickers and slogans ?


 Hey Phil, one extra sticker for vindiboy:
I hate stickers


----------



## Tbear (Sep 27, 2011)

I think Old_Arthur has got it half right. Why not just.

Leave No Trace


----------



## Firefox (Sep 27, 2011)

> Yeah, we could have a full 3D vinyl body wrap of a bush on our motorhomes and nobody would know we were there.



If you come across a jobsworth forest ranger or police officer you may want to offer the excuse you were tired driving and so pulled over for the night and will be off tomorrow first thing. However, your story has somewhat less credibility if you have wild camping stickers and slogans plastered all over your van! 

Similarly if a local busybody walks past and is deciding whether to "report" you or not, a low profile could give you the benefit of the doubt in their mind. Again,wild camping stickers may tip the balance against you.

Personally, I'm all for as quiet a life as possible. I've only got knocked up a couple of times by forest rangers and council officers in many years of wild camping. I've no wish to do anything to increase those figures, LOL


----------



## Admin (Sep 27, 2011)

jogguk said:


> I have one of the original Wild Camping yellow stickers on my van.......... Do I get a free upgrade?:lol-049:
> 
> 
> John



The stickers will be free for everyone, just a stamped address envelope is required. 
and everyone can have two! (unless they want more)


----------



## bmb1uk (Sep 27, 2011)

SHARE THE SCENE LEAVE IT CLEAN,   :bow:


----------



## Byronic (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm all for the incognito approach not even graphics, no attracting unwelcome attention.
But if I were to have a slogan I'd prefer to have something fairly generic, ie could be applied to many circumstances such as;
         WILD CAMPING
         "Independence, In A Responsible Way"

I think mentioning tyre tracks and leaving nothing behind would encourage some interfering jokers to argue the point, as unfortunately deep tyre tracks and rubbish are found at some Wild sites.


----------



## Mastodon (Sep 27, 2011)

Firefox said:


> If you come across a jobsworth forest ranger or police officer you may want to offer the excuse you were tired driving and so pulled over for the night and will be off tomorrow first thing. However, your story has somewhat less credibility if you have wild camping stickers and slogans plastered all over your van!
> 
> Similarly if a local busybody walks past and is deciding whether to "report" you or not, a low profile could give you the benefit of the doubt in their mind. Again,wild camping stickers may tip the balance against you.
> 
> Personally, I'm all for as quiet a life as possible. I've only got knocked up a couple of times by forest rangers and council officers in many years of wild camping. I've no wish to do anything to increase those figures, LOL


 
Too right... I wouldn't want to be knocked up by a forest ranger... is that where bush babies come from? :lol-053:


----------



## VeeDub (Sep 27, 2011)

Firefox said:


> If you come across a jobsworth forest ranger or police officer you may want to offer the excuse you were tired driving and so pulled over for the night and will be off tomorrow first thing. However, your story has somewhat less credibility if you have wild camping stickers and slogans plastered all over your van!
> 
> Similarly if a local busybody walks past and is deciding whether to "report" you or not, a low profile could give you the benefit of the doubt in their mind. Again,wild camping stickers may tip the balance against you.
> 
> Personally, I'm all for as quiet a life as possible. I've only got knocked up a couple of times by forest rangers and council officers in many years of wild camping. I've no wish to do anything to increase those figures, LOL



There's your answer Phil !!!  Forget the psuedo-nostalgia thingy about 'footprints in the sand' et.al. and knock us up some quasi-official 'Forest Ranger' and 'Council Officer' Stickers. That should keep the beggars thinking (at least until we make good our escape).  Alternatively, [memo to self; wait for the flack David] ... What about one that simply states - 'Dale Farm Veteran 2011 - Move Me On If You Can Afford To'.

Just a thought ...  Ho Hum!! Hehehe.


----------



## Beemer (Sep 27, 2011)

VeeDub said:


> 'Dale Farm Veteran 2011 - Move Me On If You Can Afford To'.
> 
> Hehehe.




:bow::lol-061:


----------



## Luckheart (Sep 27, 2011)

On the VW theme I recently saw on a lovely stealth van "Transporters - campers in disguise" Sang to the tune of.....................

Or - no pies or beer left in this vehicle overnight.


----------



## vindiboy (Sep 27, 2011)

RobKeeble said:


> Hey Phil, one extra sticker for vindiboy:
> I hate stickers


  Well someone got the message.


----------



## VeeDub (Sep 27, 2011)

Beemer said:


> :bow::lol-061:



Cease and Desist ... I get embarrassed easily, [he lied], besides which - I could not even consider funding the Defence Barristers that THEY have in this case. Hmmmm. One wonders ....


----------



## jogguk (Sep 27, 2011)

I used to know a guy who bought an ex university mini bus, it  was a bit shabby but still had the uni sign writing on the sides when he acquired it. He added the words "Geology Field Survey Team" (or similar) in a matching typeface Hardly ever moved on, it is all about what is perceived as acceptable.

John


----------



## Ste (Sep 28, 2011)

WILD CAMPING!
If the vans not rocking, I'm Asleep, Piss OFF!!


----------



## Rubbertramp (Sep 28, 2011)

Ste said:


> WILD CAMPING!
> If the vans not rocking, I'm Asleep, Piss OFF!!


 
Or ......... IF THE VAN'S A-ROCKIN'
DON'T COME KNOCKING


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (Sep 28, 2011)

vindiboy said:


> who needs stickers and slogans ?



why do you have that user name ? is it to be recognised as a vindiboy associate?,do you feel happy to be seen as part of that group?

i don't like to be labelled or badged to cliques or groups have smiled to myself about stickers,tee shirts and mugs that were abound on here a couple of years ago BUT i like the simple idea of this one to have in the windscreen as recognition to each other

BUT ITS NOT MANDATORY


----------



## Admin (Sep 28, 2011)

Old_Arthur said:


> i don't like to be labelled or badged to cliques or groups have smiled to myself about stickers,tea shirts and mugs that were abound on here a couple of years ago BUT i like the simple idea of this one to have in the windscreen as recognition to each other
> 
> BUT ITS NOT MANDATORY



I pass lots of vans on the road and wonder if they are members, this is really the minimum I can think of that fits the bill.
The slogan is not important, however having an "ethos type slogan" that helps people understand that we care about the locations we stop at would be nice.


----------



## cooljules (Sep 28, 2011)

Rubbertramp said:


> Or ......... IF THE VAN'S A-ROCKIN'
> DON'T COME KNOCKING


 
in my case.

'IF THE VANS NOT A-ROCKIN, AND YOUR UNDER 30, 
FEMALE, SINGLE, PRETTY THEN PLEASE COME A KNOCKIN!'


----------



## Randonneur (Sep 28, 2011)

How about this then?

Wild Campers Do It Responsibly


----------



## John H (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm not a great sticker-user but if we are going to have one then I like the slogan that is currently on the header: "take away nothing but memories, leave no trace behind" or something like it. I know it isn't original but it might help to counter the image that some members of the public have of us as freeloading litter-bugs. Some of the suggestions being made here - even though many of them are in joke - only help to reinforce that prejudice and, like Caeser's wife, we have to be above reproach if we want to be left in peace.


----------



## Canalsman (Sep 28, 2011)

All the suggestions so far are hackneyed and/or cliched ...

I am not a sticker enthusiast either - but were I to stick one on the van I'd prefer it just to have the green W and nothing else.

That way, fellow members can identify each other, and if a member of the public asks what it's for, all can be explained and we can all act as ambassadors.

If you think about AA or RAC stickers for example, they don't carry a slogan or anything else. It's just a 'badge' ... (a very well known one I'll grant you, so it perhaps needs nothing else).


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Sep 28, 2011)

Ste said:


> WILD CAMPING!
> If the vans not rocking, I'm Asleep, Piss OFF!!



NO offensive language please - NOT necessary.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 28, 2011)

'Be considerate of others.' is all that is needed! It covers more than just leaving a site as you found it but also implies that you should consider whether your wild camping spot is actually suitable.

I'm all for wild camping when there is a suitable spot, but I do get a bit frustrated at the rather selfish attitude of a minority, for whom parking on a Spanish residential street for instance (often along with a larger number of 'vans) seems acceptable.

Ask yourself: "If I lived here, would I be happy with a motorhome(s) parked outside my house?"


----------



## Smally (Sep 28, 2011)

*Slogan*



Phil said:


> As you may be able to see I have changed the site logo to include a new slogan.
> 
> I have been trying to get a slogan that suits our ethos, however leaving anything behind...... doesn't
> 
> ...


 
Much prefer 'no trace' to 'tyre tracks'.


----------



## Paula (Sep 28, 2011)

"Responsible wild camping"

"Wild camping responsibly"

"Take nothing but memories, leave no trace"
 is preferable to tracks if you go that route

the implication of leaving tracks isnt so good in my opinion
we shouldnt really drive on ground where it will leave deep tracks anyway.


----------



## donald and daisy (Sep 28, 2011)

Why just 'W' I think WILD would be more interesting as in the site heading with the van!!!!


----------



## anticus (Sep 28, 2011)

*anticus*

--Just a thought from an old newbie!


                     ENJOY EVERYTHING 
            TAKE NOTHING - LEAVE NOTHING


----------



## nethernut (Sep 28, 2011)

I agree with the suggestion of either just the word "Wild" or even better just a "W". I do not like either of the options given for the vote - no logo please, too much of a cliche for my taste.


----------



## LizQ1958 (Sep 28, 2011)

*slogan*



Phil said:


> As you may be able to see I have changed the site logo to include a new slogan.
> 
> I have been trying to get a slogan that suits our ethos, however leaving anything behind...... doesn't
> 
> ...


 
I'm not sure if the slogan 'Take nothing....etc. has been used on beaches to stop people taking sand or pebbles and leaving no rubbish? I may be wrong 'cos it's a brilliant slogan1


----------



## roadrunner51 (Sep 28, 2011)

" I came, I saw, but I didn't conquer".  

On a more serious note how about something like; 

"Wild Camping UK - we respect what we enjoy and enjoy what we respect".


----------



## tony (Sep 28, 2011)

*slogan*

i thought "take nothing but photos leave nothing but footprints" would be the only choice.
that is if a slogan is needed.
toni


----------



## Pollyr (Sep 28, 2011)

*??*



Phil said:


> I pass lots of vans on the road and wonder if they are members, this is really the minimum I can think of that fits the bill.
> The slogan is not important, however having an "ethos type slogan" that helps people understand that we care about the locations we stop at would be nice.


 
I like the idea of an, as you describe "ethos type slogan", but don't feel comfortable about having the web address on the sticker - showing the word "camping" on one hand we would argue the fact that we are not camping yet on the other displaying a sticker saying we are members of a wild camping site??  What do you think?


----------



## milton (Sep 28, 2011)

Phil said:


> As you may be able to see I have changed the site logo to include a new slogan.
> 
> I have been trying to get a slogan that suits our ethos, however leaving anything behind...... doesn't
> 
> ...


 
I prefer this version to the one on the poll.  I try not to leave tyre tracks if I can help it......though it has happened when I get stuck in the mud.


----------



## Beemer (Sep 28, 2011)

*W*

I like the idea of just having the W.
Does not indicate that we are wild campers, which can make us look like 'campers'.
It also does not indicate to 'jobsworth' that we are looking for a 'wild pitch'.
However, other posters on this site would know who we are.


----------



## Mastodon (Sep 28, 2011)

Beemer said:


> I like the idea of just having the W.
> Does not indicate that we are wild campers, which can make us look like 'campers'.
> It also does not indicate to 'jobsworth' that we are looking for a 'wild pitch'.
> However, other posters on this site would know who we are.


 
Agreed. Giving ammunition to numpties is dodgy. ... or nimbys...


----------



## LRM47 (Sep 28, 2011)

Phil said:


> As you may be able to see I have changed the site logo to include a new slogan.
> 
> I have been trying to get a slogan that suits our ethos, however leaving anything behind...... doesn't
> 
> ...


 
How about "Born to be wild - but mature enough to be considerate"


----------



## ashdave (Sep 28, 2011)

Canalsman said:


> All the suggestions so far are hackneyed and/or cliched ...
> 
> I am not a sticker enthusiast either - but were I to stick one on the van I'd prefer it just to have the green W and nothing else.
> 
> ...


 
i like this idea thats all we need


----------



## maingate (Sep 28, 2011)

If you leave out the slogan, you can make the letter bigger and bolder and therefore more easily noticeable to other members.

If it were placed in the top corner of the windscreen at the drivers side (or passenger side for left hookers) we could spot it while travelling.


----------



## cloggie (Sep 29, 2011)

*Slogan*

Nothing but the memories will do


----------



## Dezi (Sep 29, 2011)

maingate said:


> If you leave out the slogan, you can make the letter bigger and bolder and therefore more easily noticeable to other members.
> 
> If it were placed in the top corner of the windscreen at the drivers side (or passenger side for left hookers) we could spot it while travelling.


 
Then rapidly head off in the opposite direction for some peace & quiet.

Dezi  c:


----------



## Firefox (Sep 29, 2011)

The W definitely wins it for me.

It allows people to identify each other, but doesn't give the NIMBY's any additional opportunity for throwing a tantrum.


----------



## Hazel (Sep 29, 2011)

:goodluck:





Mastodon said:


> Agreed. Giving ammunition to numpties is dodgy. ... or nimbys...


 
As a Newbie i`d love to know who the `others are` The W sign would do for me:yeahthat:


----------



## Bigpeetee (Sep 29, 2011)

As has been said many times, we are parking not camping, so it seems strange to advertise that we are campers so that some busybody can turn it against us.

The MH image is recognised by all of the members, leave it like that simple.

If it's in the windscreen so that we can recognise each other when driving, it would have to be so large that it would obstruct the drivers vision.

Remember the sticker from years a go: "If you can read this, you're too BL**DY close"


----------



## Firefox (Sep 29, 2011)

Another thing to take into consideration is that many people don't exactly understand what "wild" camping actually is. I know it's obvious to us, but you would be surprised.

There's times I've spoken to people when I've said I'm going off for the weekend wild camping and they've looked at me blankly and said "is that like a rave"... I think it conjours up a wild party image in some people's minds. Maybe it's just my friends, but uncertainly exists, LOL.

The W has the advantage of a symbol which doesn't necessarily associate with any negative image. Imagery is important. The Motorcaravanner's Club for example has the image of a snail inside a steering wheel. I know what they are getting at but when I look at it I always think about getting stuck for 30 miles behind a very large and very slow motorhome!!


----------



## Byronic (Sep 29, 2011)

Firefox said:


> The W definitely wins it for me.
> 
> It allows people to identify each other, but doesn't give the NIMBY's any additional opportunity for throwing a tantrum.




Better still,convert to a code that the average jobsworth couldn't decipher..... invert the W.


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (Sep 29, 2011)

Byronic said:


> Better still,convert to a code that the average jobsworth couldn't decipher..... invert the W.



that's a damn good idea :scared: and instead of green have yellow that would be different :wave:


----------



## Firefox (Sep 29, 2011)

> Better still,convert to a code that the average jobsworth couldn't decipher..... invert the W



All we need now is some squares and compasses and a set of secret rituals to go with it :lol-053:


----------



## Viktor (Sep 29, 2011)

*Slogan*

Perhaps a poll on the slogan too?


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (Sep 29, 2011)

and then we should have it ready for the Olympics :lol-061:in rio 2016 :lol-061::lol-061:


----------



## Admin (Sep 29, 2011)

Byronic said:


> Better still,convert to a code that the average jobsworth couldn't decipher..... invert the W.



like this ?




:help:


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (Sep 29, 2011)

no phil it looks like burger king


----------



## Admin (Sep 29, 2011)

Old_Arthur said:


> no phil it looks like burger king



Macdonalds....

It was a joke


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (Sep 29, 2011)

duuuur :lol-061:sorry phiil yorkshire humour:egg::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:


----------



## Dezi (Sep 29, 2011)

Old_Arthur said:


> duuuur :lol-061:sorry phiil yorkshire humour:egg::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:


 
Objection on the grounds of inconsistency

Yorkshire humour is an oxymoron.

Dezi   :banana:


----------



## Byronic (Sep 29, 2011)

Possibly another "damn good idea" as Arthur might say, and guaranteed to ward off unwanted attention;

    Wild Camping
    Please Give Generously

or this one which if statistics are to be believed, will probably ward off the majority of unwanted attention;

    Wild Camping
    Because I'm Camp And Fairly Wild


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Sep 29, 2011)

Dezi said:


> Objection on the grounds of inconsistency
> 
> Yorkshire humour is an oxymoron.
> 
> Dezi   :banana:


 

You must excuse Old Arthur it is an AGE THING - please :dnd: he's sleeping like an :angel: albeit a black one. :scared:


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (Sep 29, 2011)

incontinent ? black angel ? :mad1: Phil they're ganging up and bulling me tell em off :mad2:


----------



## Admin (Sep 29, 2011)

Old_Arthur said:


> incontinent ? black angel ? :mad1: Phil they're ganging up and bulling me tell em off :mad2:



ok


_*OFF*_


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Sep 29, 2011)

Old_Arthur said:


> incontinent ? black angel ? :mad1: Phil they're ganging up and bulling me tell em off :mad2:


 

Ah poor Old Arthur *We all love you really you know* honest - no need to run to the head master.:bow:


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Sep 29, 2011)

Phil said:


> ok
> 
> 
> _*OFF*_


 
Yes Sir - Certainly Sir - Sorry Sir - it wont happen again Sir   (not till next time SIR :lol-049:lol-061::lol-061:


----------



## Admin (Sep 29, 2011)

Guernsey Donkey said:


> Yes Sir - Certainly Sir - Sorry Sir - it wont happen again Sir   (not till next time SIR :lol-049:lol-061::lol-061:



Arthur told me to tell you "off", if he had said banana then I would have typed that instead  

:banana:


----------



## Pilote head (Sep 29, 2011)

*Slogan*

TAKE ONLY MEMORIES, LEAVE AS YOU FIND


Not sure about second bit, but I like the first half......though it is out of necessity a little clichéd.


----------



## seak (Sep 29, 2011)

*Slogan*



channa said:


> Take away nothing but memories is still a bit clichéd I think.
> 
> On this occasion, and I am deffo no expert on the English language, shorten it from nine words and use the word Leave twice.
> 
> ...



How about

"Leave only footprints,take only memories"

seak


----------



## geoffvalenti (Sep 30, 2011)

maingate said:


> If you leave out the slogan, you can make the letter bigger and bolder and therefore more easily noticeable to other members.
> 
> If it were placed in the top corner of the windscreen at the drivers side (or passenger side for left hookers) we could spot it while travelling.


 
Even better if we left out the slogan AND the letter and just put a blank sheet of paper in the top or bottom left or right corner, we'd all recognise each other, without causing offence or attracting any unwanted attention. :lol-049:


----------



## RobKeeble (Oct 2, 2011)

It seems to me that the main reason for a slogan is to pacify concerned passers-by that we won't be a nuisance.  I checked various agencies' websites for their guidance to visitors, and what crops up everywhere is the word Responsible, whether it be for walkers, cyclists, campers, anglers, in fact every activity.  Some posts have also raised concern about mentioning that we are camping, so how about a generic solution:

Responsible Tourist


----------



## bodgeitnscarper (Oct 2, 2011)

*Slogan*

Wild and Free.

or

Wild at Heart.

or

No Campsite, No Problem!

or

no slogan as others have said.

Good idea for a window sticker though, I passed a few vans this weekend and wondered if they were fellow members.


----------



## ellieloy (Oct 2, 2011)

I like the sugestion - leave only footprints take only memories ..... could be preceeded by Responsible Wildcampers ..... and then the web address at the bottom.

Can I also suggest that members of this site/group subscribe to a code of ethics ... then woe betide anyone found letting the side down. If you are going for a badge it should be a badge of pride and responsibility,with a real sense of ownership and awareness.

(Geocaching.com encourages geocachers to pick up any rubbish they find from sites of beauty when they are out caching ... even if its not theirs, and dispose of it appropriately)


----------



## Ste (Oct 2, 2011)

With regards to Phils thread and letter
 How about 'Wild Camping - in association with Inverness Council'


----------



## Deleted member 3957 (Oct 4, 2011)

I like the idea of just the simple W.

The posters on here are right, mention campers / camping and it conjures up the wrong idea.

The W is something others from here would recognise no need for a slogan on it.

I did like the the old wild camping motor home that was in the top left corner only last week.

LIDDERS


----------



## BwB (Oct 4, 2011)

"You'd never know we'd been"


----------



## Admin (Oct 4, 2011)

geoffvalenti said:


> Even better if we left out the slogan AND the letter and just put a blank sheet of paper in the top or bottom left or right corner, we'd all recognise each other, without causing offence or attracting any unwanted attention. :lol-049:



Can we have a secret wave too? where we dont actually wave so no one realises we are waving?


----------



## Byronic (Oct 4, 2011)

What about a secret handshake, perhaps with a bent thumb, may also work wonders if you're spoken to by the Police. 

WILDING CAMPING
Just to wind up Caravanners

WILD CAMPING
Because I Can

Apologise for the above but I haven't much to do this morning.


----------



## Firefox (Oct 4, 2011)

Slogan as it stands doesn't scan quite right: there are too many syllables.

You could make it better by removing "away",  the sense still is clear.

Take nothing but memories; leave no trace behind.

It's still not quite right but better.


----------



## Viktor (Oct 4, 2011)

With all these different slogan suggestions it occurs to me than someone enterprising at the next meet
could sell a load of T shirts! lol...:wacko:


----------



## bopper (Oct 4, 2011)

Just the "W" does it for me. We would know others of the same ilk and not agitate the non believers.


----------



## Admin (Oct 4, 2011)

ok 

Give me five words that to you sum up wild camping. Do not worry if someone else has already used them.

i.e

Freedom
Beauty
nature
space
relaxation


----------



## Ste (Oct 4, 2011)

Just
me
and
the 
dog


----------



## JoMutch (Oct 4, 2011)

*5 words*



Phil said:


> ok
> Give me five words that to you sum up wild camping. Do not worry if someone else has already used them.



Scenery
Adventure
Experience
Location
Enjoyment


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Oct 4, 2011)

Born 
Free
out
Wild
Freedom


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Oct 4, 2011)

Freedom
Roaming
Life
Joy
Nomadic


----------



## John H (Oct 4, 2011)

Freedom
Peace
Scenery
Nature
Community


----------



## Ste (Oct 4, 2011)

Think I might have got the wrong idea with the 5 word thing! But I guess it does sum up what i enjoy!!!


----------



## Teffy (Oct 4, 2011)

Independence
Opportunities
Excitement
Convenience
New experiences

Yes - I know one of those is 2 words but I couldn't think how to put it!


----------



## Rubbertramp (Oct 4, 2011)

No
Overnight
Parking
Yeah
Right


----------



## Deleted member 9215 (Oct 4, 2011)

keep it wild, keep it clean / tidy
wildcampers are tidy campers




dunk :wave::wave:


----------



## Deleted member 13543 (Oct 5, 2011)

"I'm lovin' it here!" 

(apologies to Mcdonalds, but if people insist on turnng their W's upside down, it would be appropriate!!:heart::cool1


----------



## Deleted member 13543 (Oct 7, 2011)

Or how about:

Arrive, Enjoy, and Leave it Neat!  Can't think up any more daft ideas - for the moment!!

KP x x


----------



## Mastodon (Oct 7, 2011)

*shamelessly paraphrasing the British Gliding Association* "Wild Campers do it quietly"


----------



## Deleted member 13543 (Oct 7, 2011)

Or:

Wild campers do it responsibly?? Unobtrusively? Considerately??


----------



## n brown (Oct 7, 2011)

wild campers do it repeatedly


----------



## donkey too (Oct 7, 2011)

:fun:





Mastodon said:


> *shamelessly paraphrasing the British Gliding Association* "Wild Campers do it quietly"


 
With their dogs  :cheers::fun::raofl:


----------



## Mastodon (Oct 8, 2011)

donkey too said:


> :fun:
> 
> With their dogs  :cheers::fun::raofl:


 
I think that ranks with 'muffin the mule' donkey...

:lol-053:


----------



## gwyntaxi (Oct 10, 2011)

*slogan*

take only photos, leave only tyre tracks.


----------



## caspar (Oct 10, 2011)

I like it!


----------



## Deleted member 13543 (Oct 10, 2011)

caspar said:


> I like it!


 
Is that the slogan - or your comment on gwyntaxi's post??


----------



## ALLERDALECHEF (Oct 11, 2011)

has the sticker dilemma been resolved yet ?
 Not being a religeous  type  i wasnt aware until recently that the sticker sometimes seen on cars ( usually  being driven slowly by an old person ) that looks like a fish was a christian sign presumable to identify them selves to other god fearing persons. 
  if the purpose of the our sticker is to identify other wilders  on the road there is no need for any tag line unless we are wanting to promote  the cause.  A green 'w' would be enough


----------

